# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studente  ne  Kanada

## skerdi

Kam  pare  ne  forum  qe  disa  persona  jetojne  ne  kanada.   Nqs  doni  te  ndani  experiencat  tuaja  ne  kanada  dhe  shkolle,  jeni  te  mirepritur

----------


## Arton

Une quhem Arton the perkohesisht jetoi ne Kanada. Ketu jame duke studiuar Shkencat Kompjuterike vitin e dyte ne Ottawa. 
Nese keni ne pyetje ne lidhje me sistemin e shkollimit ketu ne Kanada e veqanarisht ne qytetin ku je toj, mos hezitoni të pyesni

----------


## Arton

Informata per univerzitetin ketu ne Ottawe mund te gjeni ne: www.carleton.ca

----------


## Prishtina

Une jam Prishtina (ketu ne forum mendoj). Studioj computer science ne Universitetin e Montrealit ku edhe jetoj ka disa vite.
Kisha pase qejf me dite sa studente shqiptare jemi ne Montreal dhe Quebec, prandaj mos ngurroni te lajmerojeni ne kete forum. 
Per ndonje informate lidhur me Montrealin apo me saktesisht universitetin e Montrealit  jeni te mireseardhur. Nese dikush don me studiu ne kete universitet lajmerohuni te shoqate e studentave te ketij institucioni  :buzeqeshje: ...(kidding jemi vetem 4 stud.) per disa truqe qe duhet ti dini...

----------


## Prishtina

harrova diqka te ju jap   http://www.umontreal.ca

----------


## master

> _Postuar më parë nga Arton_ 
> *Une quhem Arton the perkohesisht jetoi ne Kanada. Ketu jame duke studiuar Shkencat Kompjuterike vitin e dyte ne Ottawa. 
> Nese keni ne pyetje ne lidhje me sistemin e shkollimit ketu ne Kanada e veqanarisht ne qytetin ku je toj, mos hezitoni të pyesni*


Te kam derguar nje PM Arton.
Kam disa pyetje per te bere dhe po se pate problem me dergo pergjigje.

Faleminderit

----------


## Exotica13

JA KU E KENI DHE NJE  :buzeqeshje: 

SKERDI PER CFARE STUDJON TI ?

----------


## ChuChu

Exotica, si buke e vjeter me dukesh mua ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Exotica, si buke e vjeter me dukesh mua ti *


Shkenca  Politike  dhe  Psikologji,  York  University,  Toronto.   Po  ti?

----------


## skerdi

Me  fal  Kuqalashja,  e  kisha  per  Exotica.

----------


## XimiD

Une jam Ximi   . Po  perpiqem  qe  te  filloj  ndonje universitet ketu  ne  Montreal  po  per degen  time (inxhinieri  Mjedisi ) ka  shume ak  informacion  ne web-et  kanadeze .
E  vetmja  gje  qe  kam  e  sigurt  eshte  qe   ne janar ose shkurt  do  filloj  Universitetin  e Montrealit  per  gjuhen  frenge

----------


## XimiD

Kush  di  ndonje informacion  per  kete   le  ta  shkruaje. 
faleminderit !

----------


## master

Ke cfare uni do studiosh?

Une po mundohem te regjistrohem tel McGill kte vit.

----------


## meli-pr

> Informata per univerzitetin ketu ne Ottawe mund te gjeni ne: www.carleton.ca


pershendetej si jeni si kaloni deshta te ju pyes se si keni shkuar ne canada, edhe un jam nga prishtina po deshiroj te dal dikun jasht sepse jeta ne ks te merzit,, un jam ne perfundim te masterit ne drejtimin juridik-civil deshta te di a mundem disi me ardh ne kanada po qe mundeni me ktheni pergjegjejn ju pershendes kaloni mire meli nga prishtina

----------


## Aureli88

> Une quhem Arton the perkohesisht jetoi ne Kanada. Ketu jame duke studiuar Shkencat Kompjuterike vitin e dyte ne Ottawa. 
> Nese keni ne pyetje ne lidhje me sistemin e shkollimit ketu ne Kanada e veqanarisht ne qytetin ku je toj, mos hezitoni të pyesni


pershendetje arton? un quhem aurel. do te te pyesja se ca rruge ndoqe qe ike ne canada?

----------


## Aureli88

pershendetje te gjitheve. a ka ndonje qe mund te me prese nqs se un vi me vize te rregullt ne canada se nuk kam te aferm fare andej?

----------


## JONERTI

po per pune ne kanada si veprhet apo per llotarine di gje njeri

----------

